# Bay Club residents can now use Kingsland pool



## jehb2 (Jul 21, 2010)

Bay Club residents can now get a free day pass to the Kingsland pool.  However,

1.  You have to be a HGVC member and
2.  Your Bay Club reservation has to be made using HGVC points.

So if you're an HGVC Bay Club owner and you have an RCI reservation you can't get the free day pass.


----------



## Blues (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks jehb2!  We're going to Bay Club in Nov. using HGVC points.  This will be handy, as I'd like to see the Kingsland pool.

So, any HGVC member can do this?  You don't have to own at Bay Club?

Also, can you do it more than once?  Can we ask for a pass every day we're there?

-Bob


----------



## GregT (Jul 21, 2010)

That is great news -- did this come in a newsletter or how did you hear of it?

Thanks!


----------



## mwesner (Jul 21, 2010)

If you are an HGVC member what would be the advantage of booking your timeshare using RCI instead of HGCV?

I am not a member yet...waiting for my timeshare papers


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 21, 2010)

mwesner said:


> If you are an HGVC member what would be the advantage of booking your timeshare using RCI instead of HGVC?



You can actually score the same-size unit for fewer points with RCI.
Example: A 2BR Unit at Bay Club (HI) or Charter Club of Marco (FL)...
-- Thru RCI = 4800 points (redweek).
-- Thru HGVC = 7000 points (platinum)


----------



## feed the otter (Jul 21, 2010)

Can HGVC Waikoloa guests also use the Kingsland pool/facilities?  My understanding (to this point at least) has been that Waikoloa guests could not use Kingsland.  Hearing that Bay Club guests can use Kingsland (however limited the access may be) suddenly has me thinking otherwise.

Has anyone been able to trace the info to a source?

Thanks much


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jul 21, 2010)

Blues said:


> Thanks jehb2!  We're going to Bay Club in Nov. using HGVC points.  This will be handy, as I'd like to see the Kingsland pool.
> 
> So, any HGVC member can do this?  You don't have to own at Bay Club?
> 
> ...



I'm on the BI right now, we stopped to check the HGVC Kingsland today. Very nice pool and the bar/snack area is very upscale.


----------



## GregT (Jul 21, 2010)

I contacted them, and this is the response I received -- I've asked for more clarification if this is a single day pass or pass for the entire stay, and will report back.  Thanks!

Aloha Mr. Tibbitts,

Thank you for your inquiry regarding the usage of the KingsLand pool and facilities.  The following is the procedure that is currently set in place and there are no plans at this time to alter;

Any guest checking into the Bay Club or Kohala Suites that has booked their unit utilizing their HGVC points will receive one (1) complimentary KingsLand facility pass per stay regardless of length.  This not only includes the new Super pool but also the Jacuzzis, fitness center, locker rooms, game room and great hall.  The pass is good for up to four (4) people.  Additional passes may be purchased at either the Kahala Suites Main Lobby or at the KingsLand.

I hope this help answer your questions Mr. Tibbitts and please let me know if there is anything else I may be of assistance.   

Aloha Ahui hou 

Phillip Murray


----------



## dvc_john (Jul 22, 2010)

As someone who's spent nearly twice as many points to stay at Kingsland in September as opposed to staying at Bay Club, I don't think I like this very much, especially if it means the Kingsland pool will be more crowded than it should be.

It's certainly a dis-incentive to ever buy, or even possibly stay, at Kingsland in the future.


----------



## GregT (Jul 22, 2010)

DVC_John,

I understand completely, and would feel the same way if Marriott Maui Ocean Club allowed usage of their pool to another facility (they used to allow the Kaanapali Alii residents to use the pool and then discontinued the practice when MOC sold out).

My suspicion is that this is temporary until Kingsland sells more units/is closer to selling out, and I would suspect that Bay Club is paying HGVC for the privilege to help with the Kingsland maintenance costs, otherwise why do it?

Per Mapquest, Kingsland is about .75 miles away from Bay Club, so at least someone who wants to use the pool really has to want to use the pool.

Best to all,

Greg

Edited to add:  just noticed you have alot of timeshares, how do you like the different systems? Do you have a favorite?  Looks like DVC based upon the quantities and name?  Thanks!


----------



## Elster (Jul 22, 2010)

This is presumably to get fresh blood into the Kingsland premises to attempt to sell off some inventory ...
I recently stayed at both the Bay Club and Kingsland - the pools are just so much better at Kingsland (saline and not chlorine) but it cost me a stack in points...personally I would NOT be happy if I owned there and it became full of day trippers, but they do have alot of inventory unsold I was told.....


----------



## GregT (Jul 22, 2010)

Elster, did you stay in one of the renovated units at Bay Club?  How was it (and how did it compare to Kingsland)?  

Also, am I right about the distance between the properties?  It doesn't seem terribly convenient to go between the two?

Thanks!


----------



## Elster (Jul 22, 2010)

GregT, 
I didnt stay in a renovated unit, (I was there one month ago) and infact they said that no renovated units were released at that time. there was certainly a fair bit of building going on (one of the blocks closer to the reception) but I was at the far end (hilton hotel end) so it didnt bother me.

I had a car, drive to Kingsland the once to use the pool ticket but as I was there a few days later for 10 glorious nights I didnt see the need to purchase pool access vouchers.
Its about a 3 minute drive, or around 20 minute walk or a 10 minute jog from Bay Club to Kingsland I would say...

I enjoyed the pools there very much (the serinity pool, near near block 3-4 was almost empty) the main pools were busy (alot of day trippers) but the main attraction for me is the use of the pools at night, which is fabulous.....but it's a long long way from England so I wont be back in a hurry...


----------



## GregT (Jul 22, 2010)

Elster, thank you -- it sounds like a wonderful trip!  And you've also answered my question to the manager, it sounds like the pass is for one day only, versus for the duration of stay for the Bay Club trip.  Thanks again!

All the best,

Greg


----------



## Elster (Jul 22, 2010)

In terms of how did they compare, the Bay Club has much better lanais, Kingsland are small and not private (unless you're on the end of a building) as we were - building 1 2nd floor ....no neighbours 
The units at the Bay are tired, in need of some TLC but cost 1/2 the points, the pools are very quiet, although they are chlorinated and not saline....the pools dont compare to Kingsland really, which incidently are better than those at the Hilton hotel down the road.
question is really do you want to spend twice the points for the pools....the interiors I could live with at the Bay Club , the nice fixtures and great at Kingland but everything is a little smaller...
personally , the nice time use of the pools at Kingsland made it for me, jacuzzi baths at 2100 , in an empty pool, swimming in private or just messing around with your partner, family - its so nice ...and saline is just so much better than chlorine!
the showers/bathroom is wonderful at Kingsland, but then kitchen doesnt have an extractor so I kept setting off the smoke alarm when cooking breakfast, so much so that I had to BBQ it outside in the end....lol


----------



## GregT (Jul 22, 2010)

Elster said:


> In terms of how did they compare, the Bay Club has much better lanais, Kingsland are small and not private (unless you're on the end of a building) as we were - building 1 2nd floor ....no neighbours
> The units at the Bay are tired, in need of some TLC but cost 1/2 the points, the pools are very quiet, although they are chlorinated and not saline....the pools dont compare to Kingsland really, which incidently are better than those at the Hilton hotel down the road.
> question is really do you want to spend twice the points for the pools....the interiors I could live with at the Bay Club , the nice fixtures and great at Kingland but everything is a little smaller...
> personally , the nice time use of the pools at Kingsland made it for me, jacuzzi baths at 2100 , in an empty pool, swimming in private or just messing around with your partner, family - its so nice ...and saline is just so much better than chlorine!
> the showers/bathroom is wonderful at Kingsland, but then kitchen doesnt have an extractor so I kept setting off the smoke alarm when cooking breakfast, so much so that I had to BBQ it outside in the end....lol



Thanks kindly for the details!!!  I'll remember that when we are cooking -- we are going to Kings Land in April of next year, I'm looking forward to it!

All the best,

Greg


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Jul 22, 2010)

GregT said:


> I contacted them, and this is the response I received -- I've asked for more clarification if this is a single day pass or pass for the entire stay, and will report back.  Thanks!
> 
> Aloha Mr. Tibbitts,
> 
> ...



It is very clear from this response that it is a single day pass. The idea is to let HGVC members see/explore Kingsland and then maybe they will shell out the money to upgrade, buy more points to stay at Kingsland, etc.


----------



## ricoba (Jul 22, 2010)

Once the Bay Club is completed renovated, why spend the extra points to stay at Kahala Suites or Kingsland?


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jul 22, 2010)

dvc_john said:


> As someone who's spent nearly twice as many points to stay at Kingsland in September as opposed to staying at Bay Club, I don't think I like this very much, especially if it means the Kingsland pool will be more crowded than it should be.
> 
> It's certainly a dis-incentive to ever buy, or even possibly stay, at Kingsland in the future.



John, it was lunch time when we stopped by yesterday and the pool wasn't crowded at all. Looked like you would have no problem getting prime seating around the pool. This is from someone used to the chair wars at DVC Vero Beach at spring break.

From driving around and looking by a non-HGVC owner, Bay Club does have the better lanais. Bunch of busy beavers working on the renovations, even taking out old tired bushes.


----------



## Elster (Jul 22, 2010)

I think for me the extra points cost for Kingsland isnt worth it once the Bay Club is renovated - that said the pools are fabulous and saline makes a big difference over chlorine...
someone told me that saline was going into Bay Club, but I couldnt get any staff to formally agree this was the case...
the lanais are great at the Bay and again, if you get the right unit , you have sun in the evening when you get back...for dinner..

they are in need of an overhaul inside but they are serviceable and I had no real complaints....
Kingsland has no entertainment to speak of in an evening, the furnishings are nice, the bathroom is ultra modern, kitchen fridges dont have ice crushers - so we had to have chunks in the margaritas - grr! but its a small point...
the pools i loved at night as I said , but it cost me a small fortune in points for the 10 nights i was there in a premier unit.....more than double the cost of the Bay...
pays your money makes your choice


----------



## KarenL (Jul 23, 2010)

We are staying at King's Land for two weeks next June. We have friends traveling with us and they may end up at Bay Club or HGVC at Waikoloa Beach Resort. Would they be allowed access to the King's Land pool if they are with us?
Karen


----------



## SmithOp (Jul 23, 2010)

KarenL said:


> We are staying at King's Land for two weeks next June. We have friends traveling with us and they may end up at Bay Club or HGVC at Waikoloa Beach Resort. Would they be allowed access to the King's Land pool if they are with us?
> Karen



That's exactly what we are doing next June, I just purchased a Bay Club 1BR to supplement my 2BR at KL.  I intend to get the maximum number of wristbands for the KL 6 and we can all use them even though only 4 staying in the 2 BR.


----------

